# Big Brother 21 - OAD Sunday 09/01/2019 (S21E30)



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

I felt a bit bad, but I laughed when Jess jumped from the wall.

Man, Jess is clueless. “With Michie winning HOH, I’m safe”.

I can’t believe how clueless she was when talking with Snackson in the HOH room. “I’m trying to read between the lines”.

EDTI: Fix bad grammar.


----------



## Squeak (May 12, 2000)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1167988837446012928


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

It looked like she thought she was falling into water. So funny


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

So the double elimination coming up this week--a lot riding on that hurried second HoH. If Holly, Nichole or Hogg win it, they're in. If Christy or Tommy win, Michie is a goner. Or it could all blow up some other way. They'd be crazy not to vote Christy out if they can and only have Tommy to worry about.


----------



## Squeak (May 12, 2000)

stellie93 said:


> So the double elimination coming up this week--a lot riding on that hurried second HoH. If Holly, Nichole or Hogg win it, they're in. *If Christy or Tommy win, Michie is a goner.* Or it could all blow up some other way. They'd be crazy not to vote Christy out if they can and only have Tommy to worry about.


Not necessarily...he is a comp beast and will be able to play in the veto.


----------



## MauriAnne (Sep 21, 2002)

I loved all the watermelon in Michie's HOH room.


----------



## tivotvaddict (Aug 11, 2005)

Squeak said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1167988837446012928


The GIF that keeps on gifing. A comment in this Reddit thread has a few listed all together. The Taylor Swift and the Queenn ones are a toss up for me.


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

Yeah...it was pretty funny when Michie was trying to let Jess in on his nominee options... And she just couldn't take a hint... Crazy!!!

Completely paraphrasing and not exact quotes, but this is kind of what I remember...

Michie - "I have to pick two people to go up...and I believe that you and Christie are my biggest competitors..."
Jess - "You think so? Oh...thank you..."
Michie - "And I already told these other people that they are safe"
Jess - "Uh-huh"
Michie - "And there aren't many people left, and you and Christie are the most dangerous to my game"
Jess - "Uh-huh"
Michie - "So you see my dilemma, right?"
Jess - "Uh-huh"
Michie - "So I am probably putting you and Christie up on the block this week"
Jess - "Wait, what???"


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

MikeekiM said:


> Yeah...it was pretty funny when Michie was trying to let Jess in on his nominee options... And she just couldn't take a hint... Crazy!!!
> 
> Completely paraphrasing and not exact quotes, but this is kind of what I remember...
> 
> ...


I wondered if that's what happens when you haven't been playing the game for weeks at a time and have been nobody's target, and suddenly you are the only logical target and you're like what? Why am I the target?

I honestly didn't get why Michie NEEDS to get Jess out of the house. Why would SHE be his target? I'd think, in fact, that bringing her to the end almost guarantees you win (unless you are hated by everyone in the house....which I don't think is the case....we hate Michie as viewers because of his general A-hole behavior, but I don't get that vibe from the comments from the houseguests).


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

I think Michie is "trying" to honor his final two deal with Nicole and Cliff...as well as his final two with Thomas and Christie... And the only way to play both sides at this point is to tell Christie that she's a pawn (as she agreed to do), and get rid of Jess... That maintains his "cover" for now...

After they eliminate Jess (assuming they can successfully pull it off this week), he will be forced to show his cards. He won't want to win HoH so he doesn't have to target anyone. But when the vote comes up, he's going to have to vote one way or the other. By not winning HoH, he can shrug his shoulders and claim that this is the hardest decision of his life, etc, etc...

I think his #1 final two is Cliff/Nicole, and his #2 final two is Christie/Thomas... Seems that way anyway...


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

Steveknj said:


> we hate Michie as viewers because of his general A-hole behavior, but I don't get that vibe from the comments from the houseguests).


I have hated Michie from the beginning... He's an arrogant alpha male... And the fact that he has been accused of domestic violence, makes me have even more animosity towards him... I know he has never been convicted, so he's innocent until proven guilty...but there's a bit of "where there is smoke, there is fire" assumption that I am making here.

All that said (and I hate to admit this)... I kind of like and have been rooting for underdog Michie... I love Underdog Michie much more than Alpha Male Michie. I hate that I am rooting for him, but his current game and his comeback has been pretty compelling...


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

MikeekiM said:


> I have hated Michie from the beginning... He's an arrogant alpha male... And the fact that he has been accused of domestic violence, makes me have even more animosity towards him... I know he has never been convicted, so he's innocent until proven guilty...but there's a bit of "where there is smoke, there is fire" assumption that I am making here.
> 
> All that said (and I hate to admit this)... I kind of like and have been rooting for underdog Michie... I love Underdog Michie much more than Alpha Male Michie. I hate that I am rooting for him, but his current game and his comeback has been pretty compelling...


Not me. I have hated him since the beginning. He's the type of guy I've always hated, arrogant, thinks he's all that, bossy, and so forth. It's funny because I've kinda been rooting a little for Christi, for the same reasons you root for Michie, she's now the underdoog. Michie hasn't been the underdog for weeks now, and in fact has been running the game since Jack has been voted off.

the problem I have with this season is outside of Cliff, I have a hard time rooting for anyone left.


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

I agree with Mike--at first I hated Michie and Jack, but now I like him. You have to respect his game, and he seems to treat everyone as well as you can on BB. Otherwise, innocent until proven guilty.

That said I would much rather see Cliff win.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

stellie93 said:


> I agree with Mike--at first I hated Michie and Jack, but now I like him. You have to respect his game, and he seems to treat everyone as well as you can on BB. Otherwise, innocent until proven guilty.
> 
> That said I would much rather see Cliff win.


I just wouldn't call him an underdog any longer. He's the favorite to win at this point, especially as he's strong on challenges and he and Holly seem to be trading HoH. I agree, his game play has been good, and despite the viewers hating him, those in the house and especially on the jury seem to be fine with him.


----------

